# Lost two paddels in Gore



## rickihnken (May 28, 2005)

HI,

I lost two yes two on one day. One AT Black with green tape and one Sidewinder three peice break down. If found call Rick 719-836-9488


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

rickihnken said:


> HI,
> 
> I lost two yes two on one day. One AT Black with green tape and one Sidewinder three peice break down. If found call Rick 719-836-9488


 
Check your message or call your boys Joe Russo or Scott Harmsen for the gorey details on your paddle.


----------



## telerafter (May 30, 2007)

*Whoopsie*

Howdy Rick!
Well, it went like this.....
We found your paddle, and I strapped it down _real well_ to my raft, and it was all safe through Tunnel, but then I got a 15 minute surf in Toilet Bowl and, Hey! Shtuff happens! Whammo! Your paddle kinda went brokee and part of it swept away (the part that wasn't strapped down too good) and we never found it. Or the other paddle you lost. 
You will see part of your paddle clutched in my hands trying to pull myself outta Toilet on youtube real soon

ICANTRIDE55
Joe


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

So Joe, your claiming to be the infamous ICANTRIDE55 of notorious buzz fame. I don't know if I'd be advertising that fact.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Rick,

Don Beveridge found your 3 peice, I'll pass your number along and hopefully he can get it back to you.

The number on the paddle doesn't work anymore, so you'll have to change that when you get it back.





rickihnken said:


> HI,
> 
> I lost two yes two on one day. One AT Black with green tape and one Sidewinder three peice break down. If found call Rick 719-836-9488


----------



## telerafter (May 30, 2007)

Wow, you have a 3 piece and half of a 2 piece... thought I had your back on that one man, dang it. video is now on youTube, here, YouTube - YMCA

Brendo----
That's me.... SpiderMan unmasked...... Keck DOES like winecoolers though!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Best carnage clip I've seen in months! Good thing the YMCA teaches swimming lessons.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

That was one of the best days on the river I have ever had! Thanks Joey and Scott for the excellent adventure!


----------

